

NARRATIVE CLIP 2 THE WEARABLE CAMERA FOR MOMENTS THAT MATTER - mkaroumi
http://getnarrative.com/#/DJS7Pa

======
b6
This seems like cool tech, and people will surely get some good out of it.

But it's kind of in the danger zone that Buddhists warn us about: that the
vast majority of people are ghosts, always thinking about the past, or
planning for the future, but not connecting with the present moment.

To me, a related problem is one where people are at some event, feeling self-
conscious, unable to be themselves, because it's being recorded. And it's all
so that some unspecified person, at some unspecified point in the future, can
see what happened. But probably, nobody will ever actually look at the
recording. And if they did, it'll necessarily be a tinny, low-resolution
recording ... of uncomfortable people not being themselves ... because they
were being recorded. Degrading the present, for some future thing that may
never materialize.

I'm not saying this product pushes us further in that direction. I see they
actually seem to be trying to free up the mind of the person doing the
recording, and be unobtrusive. I think that's good. Maybe it will be fine, and
we just need to make the transition to a world where we take it for granted
that everything is being recorded. That might be OK, I don't know. It's just
that sometimes technology seems to help build a kind of hall of mirrors that
our brains find addictive. It's something we should keep an eye on.

